# Cheers to Illumn.com



## Brett H (Jan 31, 2016)

I have recently placed several orders with illumn.com (also known as Illumination Supply according to my reading here at CPF) and just wanted pass on what great experiences I have had with them. Not only have I found many useful lights and accessories; their service and pricing has been excellent! All my items have been well-packed and shipped quickly and again, the prices have been fantastic  Additionally, I had an issue with one of the Armytek lights and Craig quickly resolved the issue. A big thanks to Illumn!


----------



## ncgrass (Jan 31, 2016)

Seconded! I've also had great dealings with illumn.com


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 31, 2016)

Excellent guys and fast shipping to London.
love illumn!.


----------



## mk2rocco (Feb 1, 2016)

I am unlucky enough to have them in the same city as me, always great service and they they have cases full of lights you can play with! (They do not sell the demo lights)


----------



## tops2 (Feb 2, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> I am unlucky enough to have them in the same city as me, always great service and they they have cases full of lights you can play with! (They do not sell the demo lights)



They're practically down the street from where I work (5 minute drive locally). Bad!! Went in during lunch today to check out the new Zebralight SC600 MK3!
But always knowledgeable and great service!


----------



## recDNA (Feb 2, 2016)

I wish somebody in MA stocked quality flashlights in a brick and mortar.


----------



## Bright_Light (Feb 2, 2016)

Ordered from them twice - excellent company!


----------



## tops2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry for thread necro.
Recently ordered from Illumn and Craig really took care of me! Cheers again!


----------



## gunga (Jun 22, 2016)

Yep. I agree. Illumn.com rocks!


----------



## Newlumen (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes. I ordered vape box from illumn 4 months ago. I got the email response within 2 hours from Craig. I will be ordering more 18650 from them soon..


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 25, 2016)

I've ordered from illumination supply numerous times, always a good experience.


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 2, 2016)

Illumination supply is so great to deal with can't say enough[emoji106]


----------



## tom- (Nov 20, 2016)

Couldn't agree more; only IL and goinggear get my hard earned cash-great prices near instant service sans any shenanigans, doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 20, 2016)

I have been ordering from them for close to 4 years. 

I could tell you at least 3 instances where they went out of their way for me,basically gave me some free items!

One time USPS screwed up.That is an understatement!

So Illumns reimbursed me. Several days later the batteries showed up and Craig told me to just keep them! A :santa: present!

One more story. I had a charger malfunction[LED light on I4 was not working]. They sent me another and told me just to keep the malfunctioning one. All of the sudden it fixed itself! I do not know how.So now I had 2 chargers for the price of one!

I got to know Craig pretty well. I talked to him dozens of times on the phone. Whether discussing a return or just BS'ing or asking questions about products. He is a very nice guy.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree, I recently had an issue with a bad new 18350 cell and Eric quickly got another one out to me. They always ship quickly, have good prices, and good shipping rates. I will be trying to deal with them as much as possible. Great job Illumn:thumbsup:


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2016)

Illumn is great. Friendly chats via the website, emails answered quickly, and positive experiences over the phone. Will definitely purchase from them again.


----------



## Cerealand (Dec 30, 2016)

Thumbs up to Illumn.


----------



## phosphor22 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll second the many voices here - great customer service and quick shipping!


----------



## Johnnyh (Aug 4, 2017)

*Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Received a Mecarmy PT16 the other day from them and somehow the battery that was supposed to be supplied was missing. There was also a small scar on the edge of the tail cap and ano was showing through. Dropped them an email and received a reply within minutes! This was after- business hours! A couple of emails later, a RMA was sent and a new light was on it's way. This is customer service at it's best! Very, very impressed.
BTW, the PT16 is one cute little pocket rocket, nice UI too!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Got that right! Craig has helped me three times with flashlights that did not live up to basic function. I can recommend illumn dot com wholeheartedly. It is when things go poorly when you find out the integrity of folks.


----------



## Johnnyh (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Thanks for this Kitrobaskin! That was about the best experience I've had with a company anywhere. Truly uplifting.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 13, 2017)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Well, Once again, illumn.com has shown the total advantage by ordering from them. A defective battery inside a ~4 month old Nitecore NU20 was promptly replaced with another. We're talking days for a resolution as opposed to weeks from other retailers.

A suggestion:
Consider signing up for their newsletter for occasional specials, and check with them when purchasing flashlight related items. You may find a competitive price with the big boys overseas, or just decide you would rather have the confidence that if something should go wrong, a resolution will happen in a timely manner without an unreasonable hassle.

Very few companies get this endorsement from me. I have no financial connection with illumn and have always paid them for products (admittedly did get some good deals in the past)


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Instead of starting a new thread, I just need to chime in here and say that from recent experience that ILLUMN is currently the best-of-the-best in my book.

Customer Service is top notch and would be damn near impossible to beat... Amazing communication on off-hours, holidays, weekends, you name it.

I'm a happy camper. The way businesses should be run for the few flashaholics among us all here!!!!! Other flashlight retailers should take note... These guys know how it's done!


:twothumbs


----------



## pipes (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

To piggyback on this resurrected thread, do we have a code for illumn?


----------



## stans (Mar 3, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

I'll pile on too. Excellent service to Canada.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Illumn To London is top.


----------



## scintillator (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

Illumn is a great web-store that is well laid out and easy to navigate,their service is top shelf.
Just another satisfied customer here.


----------



## knfmkr (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Cheers to Craig at Illumination Supply!*

I too had great luck with Illumn. Craig is top notch. Very quick response to an issue I had and was resolved effortlessly and expediently. A+. Full disclosure I have no affiliation with them, just appreciate good service.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 8, 2018)

+1, Craig and Illumn are Top Notch.


----------

